
Peter Thiel, YC, and Hard Decisions - _pius
https://medium.com/projectinclude/peter-thiel-yc-and-hard-decisions-2b91bab83764#.smxav41bn
======
Longhanks
...written by Ellen Pao. Famous for doing a not-so-well job at Kleiner
Perkins, getting fired for that, and then her filing a lawsuit against Kleiner
Perkins because they "fired her because of sexism" (and then losing that
lawsuit in court).

So yeah, I take everything I read from her with a grain of salt.

([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/28/technology/ellen-pao-
klein...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/28/technology/ellen-pao-kleiner-
perkins-case-decision.html), in case someone wants to know)

------
mark_l_watson
I will get down voted for this, but it is worth it to speak my mind:

I get so fed up with people telling other people what to think, which
candidates to support, etc. I don't much care for Donald Trump, but it is a
free country and if people want to support him, that is their business and I
support their right to their own opinions even if I don't like their opinions.
I would hope that most Trump supporters are just voting anti-establishment,
but their reasons are their own business.

~~~
Overtonwindow
I'm voting for Trump because of the alternative. He's an awful candidate, and
really a bad human being. However I'd rather vote and make that vote count,
than to piss it down the drain by folding my arms and staying out. Better the
devil I know...

~~~
thecolorblue
> Better the devil I know...

Usually, when someone uses this phrase, they don't know anything about the
other option. It sounds like you know plenty about Clinton.

------
akalin
How did the previous story (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12726970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12726970)
) get knocked off the front page so quickly?

~~~
sctb
That story, currently on the second page, was put there because of user flags.
It was also heavily penalized by the software flamewar detector, but we've
turned that off. Moderators have not penalized the post.

~~~
mjg59
What changes are you making to the implementation to prevent this from
happening in future?

------
telesilla
Speaking as a woman in tech, I thank the team at Project Include for standing
up in public. That's hard to do and in itself, means a lot.

------
rtx
Maybe he knew about this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IuJGHuIkzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IuJGHuIkzY)

------
grandalf
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12727602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12727602)

